# Moving and my pigeon can't come with



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

This is Quetzalcoatl. 

temp img uploader
In May of 2010, I found him bleeding in my back yard. I couldn't afford a vet, but managed to pull a BB out of his wing with a magnet, than treated the infection. Obviously, he survived. He did take some tendon damage that was beyond my ability to heal, and will never be able to fly properly again (which is why I didn't simply set him free). For the past two years, Quetzo has been very much a part of my life. Through him, I learned about the pigeon keeping...a world I knew nothing about previously. 

Well, life has happened and I'll be moving soon and cannot take him with me to the new house, moreover his mate died last week and I think the isolation is getting to him. It breaks my heart, but I need to find Quetzo a new place to live. Is there anyone here willing to give a male Rock Dove a home?

I'm located in Gerrardstown WV


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

i can take him if you can get him to Pittsburgh


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

i could plan to meet you in Morgantown, I think that's about 2 hours from you.


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't think I'll be able to get a ride to Morgantown or Pittsburgh, which is intensely frustrating. 

Could you get any closer?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i wouldnt really be picky as to who im giving my pigeon to.. actually i would put him in a bag.. get on the greyhound and drop him off..
you cant go wrong with this lady..
i'v known her for years in person. pigeon is going to be well taken care off.. and will have company for sure.
where there is a will there is a way


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

Agreed, she seems to be a respected member of this community. Believe me, 

I'm looking for that way.

I'm unemployed and that "life happening" I mentioned in the first post is me loosing my home. I simply cannot afford a Greyhound. Next week end my world gets reduced to whatever I can fit in a duffel bag and I want to do right by Quetzo, I saved his life and am responsible for it, and now things are desperate enough that doing right by him is finding him a new roost. I can only travel to where someone is willing to give me a ride, and I cannot find anyone willing to take me that far. 

I'm not being lazy or careless. 

Is anyone traveling thrugh this way? Maybe we can arrange something.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I just went back through your posts. Where is there a commune in Martinsburg WV. I used to live there? I didn't know you coud be ejected from a commune.


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

That broke down last November, I'm at another house now.

Are you interested in Quetzo?


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

*Can we help you with bus fare or a ticket?*

Hi Wrat,

I wish I could help you and Quetzalcoatl, but I'm afraid that I live in Canada. Still, if the issue is raising bus fare so you can take Quetzalcoatl to Pittsburgh or Morgantown, is there a way I could contribute? Could you take donations by Paypal or anything? (or could I go online and buy you a bus ticket?) 

My e-mail is [email protected] - please feel free to e-mail me if there is anything I can do to help financially with this. I found my own pidgie Bird-Bird under similar circumstances, and I know how much I'd want help if I were ever in a similar situation. 

Best,
Howard


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow, Howard, you rock. Seriously, you just restored some of my faith in humanity. Keep up the good work.

Today I dropped off Quetzo at Kasmira Farms

Thank you everyone who tried to help.


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

I wish I could give him a home! I'm in CA though.  Best of luck to you both!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wrat said:


> Wow, Howard, you rock. Seriously, you just restored some of my faith in humanity. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Today I dropped off Quetzo at Kasmira Farms
> 
> Thank you everyone who tried to help.


They don't have pigeons, do they?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> They don't have pigeons, do they?


A bit scary when i opened the web page. Specialized in dogs, but it seems they have chickens and Turkeys.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes but chickens and turkeys are not pigeons, and shouldn't be housed together. Hope they have more pigeons.


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> They don't have pigeons, do they?


Yes, They already have two pigeons. They just aren't up on the site. They do assure me, however, that pics of Quetzo will be up soon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hope you find a job soon, that would be the answer to you're prayers.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What do the pigeons live in?


----------

